# Leigh Super 12, big enough for most people?



## mgipson

I am in the process of putting my shop back together slowly and with a limited budget. I am currently able to have a few packages shipped over to my house in Thailand for the same shipping as US orders, with no tax. This is a very nice thing as some things are simply impossible to find here.

On my list is a Leigh Super 12 dovetail jig. Adding on the accessory pack and router support takes this to as much as I have to spend on jigs. The 18 inch model with no VRS system would be about the same price but my router is a big heavy old beast and I think the support would be useful.

I will be building drawers, small boxes and sliding dovetails for bookcases. Is the 12 inch model going to be big enough or will I someday regret not getting the super 18?


----------



## motthunter

Mark, I am a big Leigh fan.. the 12 should be fine for you. You can always index and continue wider if you ever need to. It is more convenient to have a wider one, but 12 should work.


----------



## JGM0658

Do you really need a jig for what you plan on building? For sliding dovetails I would use a router table, you can make one, here is mine.










Drawers and boxes, the way to go is with hand cut dovetails. I know, I know, you have to learn to do it, but once you learn the possibilities are endless.

I have a Leigh Super Jig 12, I have used it 2 times I think in 4 years and hate the thing. Things are not good in the kingdom when you get an user manual as thick as War & Peace.

On the other hand, if you are set on getting a jig, I would go with the Akeda jig instead of the Leigh. Check it out.

http://www.akeda.com/

They are better and easier to use. The 24" model is cheaper than the 24" Leigh super jig and $200 less than the DR4. Plus another thing, Leigh might have good customer service if you are in the US or Canada, if you are outside you are SOL. I messed up the guide and asked them to send me one, they wanted to ship to me an $11 piece via UPS and charge me $90 for the shipping. I told them they were crazy, that it was ridiculous. They said this was the only way they would do it to make sure I got the piece. There was no way I could convince them to put it in a box and send it via postal service, you be the judge.


----------



## NathanAllen

Depends, do you plan on making boxes or drawers that are larger than 12"?

In my opinion 18" is not big enough for a chest, and an 18" deep drawer is something of an odd thing.


----------



## mgipson

NathanAllen - that's pretty much my thinking as I don't plan on making any chests but have a lot of drawers to make.
Thanks for the info about the Akeda jig JGM, I will check out some reviews of that system.


----------



## verdesardog

I have a 24" D4 for sale, including a full set of bits. $400 plus shipping


----------



## TaySC

Mark, where are you at in Thailand? I went to both Phuket and Pattaya Beach when I was in the military and loved it.


----------



## Redoak49

I think the 12" will be good for most things. I have the D4R and do not use the full width.

The Leigh manuals are some of the best written and show in detail how to make joints


----------



## mgipson

> Mark, where are you at in Thailand? I went to both Phuket and Pattaya Beach when I was in the military and loved it.
> 
> - TaySC


Bangkok and the far NE.
BTW, so far the 12" has proved big enough for my needs. It's an excellent product.


----------

